# Here's Gabby!!!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

The night couldn't have gone better. All three of them played and played so well together. First I'm going to post some pictures from Kathy's house and of Kathy saying goodbye to Gabby.
Then more will follow. I'm having a terrible time trying to figure out how to upload the videos from my camera to my Apple, but I will conquer it!!!
Carole

OK, for some reason the website won't let me post pics. I'm working on this.....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:becky:op2::becky:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Julie. When's the next showing? :hungry: :ranger:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carole, you are such a secret keeper! I want pictures of Gabby! How long have you known you were getting her?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

**** macs! Carole could you upload them to flickr and then post them here? Dashie NEEDS to see his cousin/niece!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Waiting patiently......Can't wait to see pics of Gabby..


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, I'm going to say a quick prayer these videos come thru...click arrow all on all three even though middle one doesn't show a pic on the front...
xxoox


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- She is sooo precious and fun. I think you bought Lulu and Vinnie their favorite toy and how quickly did they adjust- I wasn't expecting that fast!!! 

BTW, Vinnie is looking just gorgeous! I didnt even recognize him at first and love the caramel color on his ears too. Good for you keeping up with all of those coats!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm going to have to email pics to Amanda and see if she can upload them. For some reason the forum won't let me upload pics....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> **** macs! Carole could you upload them to flickr and then post them here? Dashie NEEDS to see his cousin/niece!!!!


Amanda MAC's are great:argue:
Carole I love those videos. Gabby is adorable!
Sally


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah Amanda, love my Mac!!! 

Carole-Will you adopt me too? I love your yard and your living room!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Carole pics*

Carole (and Kathy) I am gonna try and label them and correct me if I am wrong. Oh I remember about a year ago being in Hav heaven myself. Carole were you smothered by CC and Poker as soon as you walked in the door? I loved every minute of it.

Teddy & Molly (Gabby's Grandma)









Poker (Dasher's Daddy who he looks identical to)









Molly & Queenie (Gabby's gma and Mommy)









Kennedy, Ronnie, & Gabby









Goodbyes are hard! But just wait Carole when she sees/hears Kathy again- Dash goes insane. At National, he jumped out his stroller and took off running down the hallway to find Kathy!









Gabby on her way home


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Amanda, thanks so much!! I need to learn how to lable them too.
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's just lovely!!! You're so lucky Carole!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG! how wonderful!!! Carole, Gabby is adorable. And MY how big she makes little Lulu look. And Lulu and Vinny look gorgeous. I am so envious! IWAP!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Me too Missy, I just got yelled at for being on Petfinder!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, those videos have me still smiling. What a gorgeous little girl Gabby is. I am very jealous. I love Lulu and Vinny too. I have a cream one, Kodi, who barks like that too. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's gorgeous and a happy, sweet looking puppy. Could I ask a favor of you? Can you please adopt me too. I'd love to live in your beautiful home with that unbelievable view. OMG that place is incredible.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Carole:

Lucky you with that darling Gabby. I hope to meet her soon.

Racquet would love to play with them.

Elayne


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole I am so happy for you. I loved watching the video's Gabby is adjusting so well so fast, I think I am going to have to join the IWAP group after this.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am just a loving all the pictures. Gabby is just adorable and my favorite is Kathy and Gabby.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Carole I am so happy for you. I loved watching the video's Gabby is adjusting so well so fast,* I think I am going to have to join the IWAP group after this.*




Me tooo.....the only think is the two I have are keeping me very busy lately, I am going to have to retire before I can get a third.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She is so cute! And Lulu and Vinny are as well! The videos and pictures are great. I can't believe how they seem to love her already. It looks like she has always been there. Congrats on your new little cutie!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how cute! I love the video where Vinny has his butt up in the air and tail is a waggin"!
Goodness they are cute playing together. Isn't it fascinating how quickly they adapt and become best friends? I'm amazed!


PS. Carole---I want adopted by you too:kiss: And I'd love to be adopted by Kathy too--she has lots of furry family members!:kiss:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments on my house. It really is a great little one story house on a nature lagoon. We were very lucky to get it when we did. The furkids are never allowed in the back yard alone though, not even for a minute. 
I am so happy to have three! Naturally I was concerned about adding a third personality into the mix but I can't believe how well they all mesh! I've decided that temperament and health testing are the 2 most very important things for us to be concerned with. Hang the sex and color, lol. Their color never ends up being what they start with anyway. 
Missy, go for it!
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my house. It really is a great little one story house on a nature lagoon. We were very lucky to get it when we did. The furkids are never allowed in the back yard alone though, not even for a minute.
> I am so happy to have three! Naturally I was concerned about adding a third personality into the mix but I can't believe how well they all mesh! *I've decided that temperament and health testing are the 2 most very important things for us to be concerned with. Hang the sex and color, lol. Their color never ends up being what they start with anyway.
> Missy, go for it!*
> Carole


*I agree 100%*


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

OH Carol you must be glowing!!Lucky dogs, lucky you. Enjoy every sweet moment. You deserve it.
How did the sleeping go?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I am curious what the temperament test said. I am not familiar with those.I trusted the breeder's description.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

OMG such fun going on there ! great videos


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Carole,

Gabby is adorable, and I can't believe how well they get along from the get go. I love the videos, thanks for sharing. 

By the way your house and the lake it's on are just spectacular!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Debra, your breeder sure made sure you got one with a good temperament! Kathy said this entire litter tested out with a rating of 3. That means they are right in the middle, not too shy, not aggressive. Maybe someday a breeder can explain this more for us.
The first night went well. I brought her home in a car seat with the soft sided crate in it. Kathy added a blanket that the mommy had slept with. At night we put the crate on our bed right between our pillows and rolled up the side curtains so she could see us and hear us breathing (or snoring, as the case may be, lol). She cried for a second then went to sleep. We did that with Vinny and Lulu too and it worked well. When she can go all night without wanting to go out to go potty we will let her be on the bed with no crate.
I'm so glad she's not picky! She came right in and ate the EVO chicken small bites on demand just like the other two!! YES!!
Carole


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Wonderful videos! I still cannot believe how quiet Havs are when playing outside! I love the little pounces that a puppy does! Thank you so much for sharing the happy moments.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Carole I am thrilled she and her big brother and sister have taken to one another so well and so easily, that is what I was hoping would happen, but without ever being around your dogs, I really didn't know what they might do. Based on your description of them though, Jackie, I mean Gabby, seemed she would be a good fit. I am going to try and download the pics I took of Carole and Gabby saying goodbye to me!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I did it! And I did it with my new imac, I LOVE IT!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love the videos and pictures. They look like they're having so much fun together. IWAP!!!!! I know you must be so thrilled. Can't wait to watch Gabby grow up. Vinny and Lulu are great. Vinny seems so much bigger than Lulu. You have a beautiful yard and house.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh Kathy, those pictures are so beautiful. What a generous breeder you are. Wish I could have number two.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Carole, she is just a ball of fire - sooooo cute!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kathy, YUK, the pics of me, no make up and all! lol. But Gabby more than makes up for it.

Marianne, Vinny weighs 21 lbs. He is a twohaver. Lulu weighs 7.2 lbs. She is a halfhaver. Gabby will be a realhaver, lol.

Carole


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Carole, she is very, very cute. I loved all the pics and videos and it's great that they're getting along so well right away.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Carole,
You will have the range of all havs - small, standard, and large....how cool!! You can represent the whole gamut of havs....you can be FAMOUS! People will come from miles around!! What a perfect doggy collection.
.....and hmmm, feeling awfully sorry for my Moxie tonight. He seems very lonely for a houseful of Havs. Wish I could work out the logistics.
Now, I want a full report on the work involved:ranger::biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So Elayne...when is the next puppy date?*

Carole, I just saw you and you didn't say a word. She is adorable.

Is your girl protecting her from the big boy Vinnie?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Debra, maybe this addition will bribe you to come see me. So far I love having 3. This morning I put Lulu on the counter, did face, top knot. Then same for Vinny. Then same for Gabby minus the top knot. Took a whole extra 30 seconds. I really don't mind the grooming though, just they do, lol. The older dogs actually do a lot of the teaching.

Linda, I have to confess, it wasn't a big secret. Jackie (Gabby) just recently became available for adoption and I jumped at it.
Carole


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Those videos were SOOOOO CUTE. Congratulations.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Kathy, YUK, the pics of me, no make up and all! lol. But Gabby more than makes up for it.
> 
> Marianne, Vinny weighs 21 lbs. He is a twohaver. Lulu weighs 7.2 lbs. She is a halfhaver. Gabby will be a realhaver, lol.
> 
> Carole


LOL. Funny their so different in size. I love Vinny's coloring, the picture in your avatar doesn't do him justice. Sounds like Lulu's going to take over as Mama for Gabby.

P.S. I thought you looked wonderful in the pictures. So happy with your new baby.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh what a wonderful fur family you have, I love the video of them all playing. What a great keepsake of Gabby's first days. She is going to be such a beauty!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Carole, Gabby is just so adorable. She looks so happy and well adjusted already. All three looked like they had so much fun together. You have a beautiful house and yard, too.
Thanks for sharing the videos!
Gina


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love the videos! Congratulations on your new little addition, she's a little doll! You've got your hands full!

P.S. ...That is without makeup?! You look great, lady!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Kathy, YUK, the pics of me, no make up and all! lol. But Gabby more than makes up for it.
> 
> Marianne, Vinny weighs 21 lbs. He is a twohaver. Lulu weighs 7.2 lbs. She is a halfhaver. Gabby will be a realhaver, lol.
> 
> Carole


ha ha you are gonna have the 3 hav-a-bears. and I think you are beautiful!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carole, she looks like a perfect fit with Vinnie and Lulu. Gabby is adorable. Congratulations. 
I LOVE your huge picture window. Can I have your house???


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What Beautiful Dogs! I could watch those videos all day long!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carole, I can't believe you are a three Haver! I think you need to stay away from Amanda or else you will keep adding as she's adding, LOL. Gabby is just too adorable for words!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole~ GFETE!!! How wonderful to see them all getting along so well, so quickly. Looks like Gabby and Lulu are "girls who wanna have fun"! :bounce:Vinnie seems to be taking it all in. I'm so glad to see how nicely he's acting w/Gabby. He's such a good big brother.

So, is it going to make the rest of you insanely jealous when I tell you that Tori and I get to puppy-sit Gabby for a little bit on Thurs?  :biggrin1::becky:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What wonderful photos Kathy. I imagine moments like those are filled with mixed emotions. Letting go of the sweet babies must be difficult. Carole, you are one lucky lady -- sigh.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

She's adorable!!
I wish you all the best with your new addition.

Now, off to pee after hearing that fountain run in the background, lol.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

What great videos. I put my laptop on the floor and played them for BJ, not sure that he would even look at them. As soon as he heard the barking, he ran over to look and then I ended up running them three times because he was totally fascinated! 

Jane


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Carole,

Wow, Gabby is beautiful. She, (Jackie) was the one I liked best when we saw the pictures of the litter.
You'll have to keep us posted on all the work involved with having 3.

How's is the housbreaking coming along?
Has Vinny marked in the house?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie said:


> .....
> 
> So, is it going to make the rest of you insanely jealous when I tell you that Tori and I get to puppy-sit Gabby for a little bit on Thurs?  :biggrin1::becky:


yup!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Nan,
No, Vinny hasn't marked at all. Should I be on the lookout for that???
Today has gone real well. Gabby went to the vet for her puppy check and passed with better than flying colors. Right now the two big one's are sleeping on the pillowbacks of the "dog" couch and Gabby is laying on the couch chewing a bully, happy as a clown, lol. She is just precious!
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia said:


> She's adorable!!
> I wish you all the best with your new addition.
> 
> Now, off to pee after hearing that fountain run in the background, lol.


That is hilarious. My thought exactly!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Carole, I'm late to the party, but congratulations! Little Gabby is adorable!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You are so lucky to have a new beautiful baby to add to your other beautiful kids. I'm amazed that they are playing so well right out of the gate. Thanks for sharing and I hope you continue with the pics.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

tabby2 said:


> What great videos. I put my laptop on the floor and played them for BJ, not sure that he would even look at them. As soon as he heard the barking, he ran over to look and then I ended up running them three times because he was totally fascinated!
> 
> Jane


Jane,
If I know Carole and you like I think I do, then I am sure BJ and Gabby will have many playdates to look forward to in their future. You both just need to remember the camera!!!! hoto:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Carole,
I'm glad Vinny hasn't marked and he probably won't if he hasn't done it so far.

Chico marked on new Carpeting, when we first got Cali and I mentioned it to you, because I was really surprised that he did it and just wanted to let you know it was a possibility.

When Chico did it, Magee (daughter's Schnoodle)was living here and maybe it was a 2 male thing!
Since you have 2 girls, Vinny is still the KING lol.

Glad to hear that things are going great with Gabby. I bet you are having lots of laughs.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Our first bath at my house. Just heard she had one at Kathy's on Sat, poor baby, lol. She wasn't at all dirty but I just thought I'd try it out. I really need to get a life.........


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a sweetie and I love your excitement Carole. Everyone should be this thrilled when they get a puppy <hugs!> Just remember that excitement, if she is a true bellatak and tries to bring every stick and leaf into your house thru the dog door


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ah hah! NOW I understand why my family room is decorated with every leaf that falls in my yard. BJ delights in bringing every single one he can find into the house and then looks at me joyfully to share in his fun! (He just can't figure out why they keep disappearing, heh heh!)


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG, she isn't picky! She loves lettuce. A small piece fell on the floor and she ate it and is jumping up and down begging for more. I don't think that is too good for her because she could inhale it?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

another one


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh I love those pictures. And if you're in need of extra dogs to bathe I'll send the boys right over. And you can be sure you wouldn't be wasting your time on them. Boy do they need it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, so sweet to see little Gabby snuggled up to Vinnie, then laying near Lulu.

(And, your floors and molding are beautiful!...How'd they get the molding to curve like that...?)


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Sheri I also noticed that Gabby is an equal opportunity cuddler. How sweet.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Nice that the others like to cuddle Gabby. Sometimes Scooter will go along with it when Murphy snuggles up to him, sometimes he moves away or gives him a low growl. I'm always happy to cuddle with either of them though!

Gabby is beautiful!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I adore her snuggled with Vinnie  You need to crop that one and frame it. Just precious!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*love the snuggler photos...*

so adorable.

But who is that gorgeous gal with the white hair holding the adorable puppy. I think she is a movie star who often travels across the country in search of deer. This trip looks like she had a safer journey taking a puppy home rather than leaving a car!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> so adorable.
> 
> But who is that gorgeous gal with the white hair holding the adorable puppy. I think she is a movie star who often travels across the country in search of deer. This trip looks like she had a safer journey taking a puppy home rather than leaving a car!


Linda~ ound:ound: Yes, it appears this puppy buying experience ended up WAY better than her last try!

Not to rub it in or anything  but.... Gabby will be here at my house for a visit in about 3 hours! :whoo:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Leslie if you're not trying to rub it in...then why does it feel that way to me?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hedy~ Maybe you're a tad sensitive?  Will it make it feel any better if I promise to post hoto: of her time here?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Without a doubt on both counts. Do you really think you can get away without taking pictures though? Doesn't that violate a rule on this Board? The "thou shall take lots of pictures when a new puppy comes over to play with Tori so that Hedy can be jealous and contemplate how she can handle another Hav in her home" rule? It's written somewhere. I'm certain. I wouldn't kid about such a thing.

Go charge up those batteries...for the camera....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love Gabby snuggled with Vinny...I love the way they are just looking at Lulu walk away. 

So where are the pictures of Tori and Gabby already Leslie? you lucky girl you.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

tabby2 said:


> Ah hah! NOW I understand why my family room is decorated with every leaf that falls in my yard. BJ delights in bringing every single one he can find into the house and then looks at me joyfully to share in his fun! (He just can't figure out why they keep disappearing, heh heh!)


It's in the gene's I know it! I am not responsible, that was the very, very fine print in the contract!!!! LOLOLOL Could this be a health issue in the breed?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I've come to the conclusion that they don't get in the leaves, the leaves and twigs leap through the air and grab the neezers and hang on for dear life.

Leslie should be posting pics soon of Tori and Gabby. She said she took a lot. They got along great together and played the whole time I was gone. Lulu had a great time and slept all the way home.

Actually Gabby had a very adventurous day. Before we went to Leslie's house we stopped for me go get a haircut. She laid of my lap through the wash, cut and blow dry. She basically slept through it all!
Carole


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Fond memories of taking Moxie with me for a pedicure and manicure!!!
....not gonna happen today lol.
Jeez, I love babies, I love her little paws in that snuggle picture with Lulu!!
Carole, where's the shirt that we covet?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Debra, go to glitzy shirt thread.
xxoox


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> I've come to the conclusion that they don't get in the leaves, the leaves and twigs leap through the air and grab the neezers and hang on for dear life.
> 
> *Leslie should be posting pics soon of Tori and Gabby.* She said she took a lot. They got along great together and played the whole time I was gone. Lulu had a great time and slept all the way home.
> 
> ...


Yes, I will be, I promise. As soon as I finish uploading over 40 of them to my flickr account. Unfortunately, my computer is running very s-l-o-w-l-y. I actually took over 100 pix of Gabby's time here today. She and Tori got along so well. As soon as Gabby figured out Tori's growling was her "play w/me" voice, they did RLHs both inside and outside. Tori let her play w/her toys and even let her chew on her flossie! Tori really seemed to enjoy her new little friend 

So, if Gabby meeting Tori and I wasn't enough, she also got to meet about 1/2 of my family, lol! As soon as they (DD and 2 of her kids; the 3 y.o and the 5 y.o. And my DDIL and our 7 week old grandson) knew there was a puppy here, they all had to come meet her. Gabby seemed to enjoy every one of them (but, especially Rascal, our Pekingese "granddogger", lol!) I'll pick out a few of the best shots and post here (hopefully tonight, if not, then tomorrow AM). I'll also add a link to the flickr page so you can see those, too.

Carole~ I can't thank you enough for trusting me to take care of your precious new little baby. She's absolutely wonderful!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOVE the video clips of your trio, Carole!! Oh, what fun!!!! I love that for a second or two, all three flattened out like rugs. Too cute! 

Your older Havs are just beautiful and I love that Gabby has fit right in. Lucky you! Kathy, I really enjoyed seeing you smooch your baby before she left and the pics of you, Carole with little Gabby. Thank you for posting pictures for us to gush over! 

Leslie....... tick, tock, tick tock... still waiting!  hehehe


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- So it has been a week, are you done with her and want to send her to me now? How about she can be a forum traveling puppy?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ I get to play with her again today and I also get to meet BJ for the 1st time!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree with Amanda, send her down south. We'll teach her how to bark "y'all"!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

We're getting ready to leave to go meet BJ and play with Tori too! It's going to be a big day!
Carole


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Hav a blast! The pictures will be amazing...right....there will be pictures...:bolt:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

hedygs said:


> Hav a blast! The pictures will be amazing...right....there will be pictures...:bolt:


You got that right Hedy, I have warned them both that one or both best remember a camera or they should re-read the very fine print of the contract..........as action will be taken!!!! lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh have a great time- how fun to see if they recognize each other. Gracie recognized Dash when we went up but Dash wasn't sure about her tackling him. Lots of pictures and if you don't I am willing to help enforce that contract- BJ and Jackie were 2 of my 3 favorites


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Carole, I'm so sorry I missed this thread! I haven't been on the Forum much lately. Gabby is just adorable. A *HUGE* congratulations to you!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Carole, she is adorable!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the name!!


----------

